# Garlic and Bath



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi guys. I've been a member quite a while, but never posted. I have a small group of white homers, that I enjoy. I am trying to save a little money by not purchasing so much from the Pigeon suppliers. I like their products, but just need to cut back a little. Wondering if someone could tell me how much garlic (cloves) to add to a gallon of water. Several years ago when I was racing pigeons I think I put one clove per gallon. I've gotten old and cannot remember now. Also, if someone could give me hints on something to put in the bath water and how much. I have heard 20-Mule Team Borax. Thanks for a great place to get information when needed.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Garlic, I do 1/2 clove to a gallon of water. Not that I've been told to do that, but that's what my birds tolerate. It makes them look good but smell bad 
I've also heard that you could put borax in their bath water but it's VERY important to make sure that it's dissolved completely before you let them go in it. It can be toxic when they start preening after their bath if it's not completely dissolved. I myself don't put anything in the bath water, I've yet to have any problems with feather mites or any other type of creepy crawlies so haven't seen any need to. 
Hope this helps, I'm not by any means the most knowledgeable person out on this board and have only had birds for a few months, so I'm still trying to figure this stuff out myself.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk, luckyloft,

Thank you for posting.

My birds will tolerate about 1/2 a clove to half gallon water, but some people use alot more with no problems.

I not only add Apple Cider Vinegar to my birds drinking water, on alternate days when not using garlic, but also use it in their bath water. They don't mind, if they drink it they get a bonus and they get extra squeeky clean!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

luckyloft said:


> Hi guys. I've been a member quite a while, but never posted. I have a small group of white homers, that I enjoy. I am trying to save a little money by not purchasing so much from the Pigeon suppliers. I like their products, but just need to cut back a little. Wondering if someone could tell me how much garlic (cloves) to add to a gallon of water. Several years ago when I was racing pigeons I think I put one clove per gallon. I've gotten old and cannot remember now. Also, if someone could give me hints on something to put in the bath water and how much. I have heard 20-Mule Team Borax. Thanks for a great place to get information when needed.


Hello Lucky,

Thanks for finally getting around to posting !  

I would always be cautious about using products such as the 20-Mule Team Borax. It may be safe and effective, I don't know. You just don't want to use something without checking it out, which you are doing. 

The garlic cloves into the drinking water is a regular part of our program, and I have used it in the bath already, but I normally use the pigeon salts for baths. I would personally place as much garlic into the bath water as they will tolerate. They always seem to give the bath water a taste test first, and if you overdo it, they may avoid it. For some reason, my birds seem to tolerate much higher doses then other fanciers, so I really doubt you will have to concern yourself with an overdose of garlic cloves in the bath water. Now the effectiveness of a single or 1/2 clove of garlic per gallon of water, to rid a pigeon of lice or pigeon flys...well that I really just don't know. The same with the ACV, it certainly will keep the bacteria population down in the bath water, and that alone is a good reason to use it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

roxtar said:


> Garlic, I do 1/2 clove to a gallon of water. Not that I've been told to do that, but that's what my birds tolerate. It makes them look good but smell bad
> I've also heard that you could put borax in their bath water but it's VERY important to make sure that it's dissolved completely before you let them go in it. It can be toxic when they start preening after their bath if it's not completely dissolved. I myself don't put anything in the bath water, I've yet to have any problems with feather mites or any other type of creepy crawlies so haven't seen any need to.
> Hope this helps, I'm not by any means the most knowledgeable person out on this board and have only had birds for a few months, so I'm still trying to figure this stuff out myself.


We use the 20 Mule Team Borax every time we give the birds a bath and have done so for the past 7 years with no problems at all. 
I've told this story before, but don't know where or when so I'll repeat one more time........... 
Had a friend, gave birds a bath with Borax in the water. After bathing he dumped the water and sat the bath pan upright inside the loft. He saw a hen over pecking at the residue left from the Borax. Didn't think a whole lot about it. Later he went to the loft and found this hen dead. He ASSUMES that it was the Borax? Any harm from preening their feathers after bathing in it is not an issue or else I'd have a WHOLE bunch of dead birds.  
Now whether the Borax actually killed this hen or not is not for certain. I guess the only way to find out is actually give some to a bird and none of us are going to do that. The simple thing to do is empty the bath pan and TAKE IT OUT OF THE LOFT. Problem solved.
I've had more than one person comment on the softness of the feathers on my birds. I never put anything in their bath water except Borax. 
I'm sure there are other products out there just as good and maybe even better. If you want to spend $8 to $10 on a few ounces of "bath salts", then go right ahead. 
I don't do anything special to dissolve the Borax. I put 1 tablespoon in a gallon jug, run a little HOT water, shake it good, then fill with cool to warm water and pour it in the bath pan.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Boeax, Garlic, Apple Cider Vinegar . . . I've used them in the bath (not all at once), ACV and garlic in the drinking water. Sometimes the drinking and bath water will have no additives at all. Have had no problems with mites, flies, etc . . .and the birds look happy and content. Yeah sometimes they'll take a big slurp out of the bath pan with the borax in it. But haven't seen any adverse affects.

A.C.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys for all of the imput. I will give them all a try, and see which one I like best. Just trying to keep my white birds white. Just trying to avoid the shipping charges when I can go to the store and pick something up. Thanks again for a great site and people.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

abisai said:


> Boeax, Garlic, Apple Cider Vinegar . . . I've used them in the bath (not all at once), ACV and garlic in the drinking water. Sometimes the drinking and bath water will have no additives at all. Have had no problems with mites, flies, etc . . .and the birds look happy and content. Yeah sometimes they'll take a big slurp out of the bath pan with the borax in it. But haven't seen any adverse affects.
> 
> A.C.


yes, I've seen my drink the bath water with Borax in it too....especially the young birds. Didn't hurt them one bit.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Luckyloft
Good to hear from you again. We have been racing for the last two weekends. We will not ship this Easter weekend , but stop by next Friday night 6:30 and give us a hand banding a few race birds . We will talk about the white birds.  
Rick


----------

